# Hot Frying Pan*



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

* (Pun Intended)!:laughing:

I got a Swiss Diamond frying pan last year (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/out-of-the-fire.243164/) but it was way too heavy for me (I know, I know, but all the gyms are closed here! 😷

I'd gotten a 7 or 8 inch _Green Pan_ recently and liked it. Non-stick, dish-washable and there were no rivets inside the pan connecting the handle. (How do they do that?)

Bobby Flay was advertising a _Green Pan_ for Williams Sonoma - GreenPan™ Premiere Ceramic Nonstick 10" Fry Pan
Sugg. Price $134.95 *Our Price $99.95*









So I did a little research (my mother said "_You've got to shop around_") to get a slightly larger one (ca 10 inch) and found one at Target. 12" Green Pan, for ONLY *$29.99 !!*


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Being a kitchen equipment snob, I like All-Clad. But if you have to ask how much they cost . . .

Alternatively, I happily use Le Buyer and Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel skillets that cost +/- $50. Season them well and only wash with hot water and they'll outlast your grandchildren.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> Being a kitchen equipment snob, I like All-Clad. But if you have to ask how much they cost . . .
> 
> Alternatively, I happily use Le Buyer and Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel skillets that cost +/- $50. Season them well and only wash with hot water and they'll outlast your grandchildren.


Oldsarge:
But I don't have any grandchildren! Just a bunch of old non-stick frying pans! 🍳

My "child bride" 👰 and I are now on our way to your house for dinner! Actually I have a Rib Eye steak I'm going to BBQ tonight. Wish me luck!🤞


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have plenty of guest accommodations. Today I began the process of making duck confit with visions of a cassoulet dancing in my head. As soon as we've all had our second dose of vaccine, the Matera B&B will be open for business.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

For non-stick pans I'm (well, my wife is, mostly) currently using these Zwilling Madura Plus pans; they have a PFOA-free Duraslide granite non-stick coating, and I don't know what any of that means, but it works well!

I don't sense that these are super durable, but boy are they ever NON stick. They have some high-sided pans as well (I think we have the 9.5" and 11" high-sided pans) which are good for stir-fryish Asian-type cooking.

The prices bounce around, but I know we got a deal on Amazon.

I love my All-Clad (is it really 20 years old?), but I've glued my share of eggs to its surface.

Anyway, one great thing about All-Clad is that you're not going to be using the same pan for five years, so it's an endless quest. One of these days I'll find a non-stick ceramic coating with really works (I've tried a few).

Oh, Zwilling link (but buy elsewhere, probably): https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwilling/cookware/madura-plus/

DH


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

It’s All Clad for me. I still have 3 pieces of the original anodized aluminum pans. I have 10 or so other pieces. My advice is to save money and get the dt3 instead of the dt5 . I also like the new low price black anodized fry pan with non stick coating. I always place towels inside non stick pans to prolong their existence.

I also have Le Cruset and Staub Dutch ovens and some Lodge cast iron. Almost everything gets used fairly regularly. When we travel by car I always bring cookware with me. I am a sick man.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think we're talking about different All-Clads. Mine is the Copper Core stainless 10" skillet. Non-stick it ain't but easy to clean? Man. And the way it caramelizes onions must be seen to be believed.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Over the last 30 or so years All Clad has had many different metal sandwiches. The copper core is maybe the best. It’s one I don’t have.
Most of mine are stainless steel with aluminum cores. The dt5s I own are 5 layers of different alloys.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It has been said that the "old ways" are frequently the best ways and my memories of growing up in my mom's kitchen seem to support that perspective. As I recall she used several (two or three) cast iron skillets and a cast iron pot that I suppose today would be called a Dutch Oven. I watched her prepare a whole lot of breakfasts in those cast iron skillets, bacon and eggs cooked in the bacon grease, and I cannot recall ever seeing an egg stick in those cast iron skillets. I've been told it's all about the seasoning, but truth be known, I've destroyed many eggs cooking them in my cast iron skillets. However, the enameled interior surfaces of our Le Crueset cookware doesn't incite as much sticking. I wish I had been smart enough to hang on to my mom's pans!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a great deal to be said in favor of cast iron. I have a collection, both plain and enameled. In fact, I may so many that they outweigh me!


----------

